# my old layout



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

I spent today working on my old layout did a lot of cleaning of track and rewiring some of the track. I also filled the yards with cars. I got board with running this layout only run two trains with little work to do. The only operations is one industry and two small yards. I am working on replacing this one with a more realistic operations.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)




----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking forward to the attention of scenery, if that is planned.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

As you can tell the layout is kind of dark in areas. Very little has scenery on it is a little dark to work on and I did not have plans drawn up with scenery in mind. A basic dog bone shelf layout just long total length is 16' in one room 10' in the second room for a total of 26' x 2' except the turn around areas are 3' x 3' The new layout will be constructed in modules and once they are all finished I will take this layout out and replace it. The new one will have helixes at both ends and the second level will have to have lighting put in. I might put three levels in.

















Thru the wall 








back again


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

I know under the layout is a mess but the bottom level is the old and the pieces on top are the new. The old layout had 2 industries on the entire thing; however, the new has 3 industries and a station in a 2' x 4' section. The light blue backing should make it a little easier to see on the bottom level. 

The biggest mistake I made with the old layout is the wiring I do not have DCC so it is blocks. I can not service the industries and continue running the other train. Also I ended up with the loops on 2 blocks either one could be on and the train will run but it they are set for different power source it causes short. The storage track for the engines has no power to it at all so I can put 2 engines on it. The yards should have been on separate blocks from the main lines. It is a nightmare for operations but it does work to watch trains run they have to go in the same direction and the crossovers can not be used without causing a short circuit they formed a reverse loop without a track between them. I learned a lot of what not to do on this one as well as what kind of layout I want to have. It has been a couple of years just sitting there but it does run again.

Another mistake was having the track right on the plywood on chance for bridges or overpasses rivers and any thing else that would have to go under the tracks. The new has 1' foam on top of plywood.


----------

